# Mischkulturen, was verträgt sich - was nicht



## Gartenteichumbauer (12. Aug. 2013)

So Ihr Lieben,

ich bin gerade bei der Suche was ich mit dem Gärtchen mache auf folgendes gestoßen:

http://www.freeware-kiel.de/Projekte/MK/Mischkulturtabelle.pdf

Von der Seite:

http://www.freeware-kiel.de/Mischkultur.htm

Grüße

Thomas


----------

